# Ford Fiesta radio locked....



## Green (26 Apr 2011)

Battery was falt in the fiesta some time back and I needed to reset code in radio...i tried a few codes I saw online but now radio comes up as locked...any thoughts as to what I can do now? thanks


----------



## huskerdu (26 Apr 2011)

You dont know the code to your radio, you entered the wrong code and you have locked it out. you need to get the code programmed into your radio when it was new. You are not going to find this online. 

If you bought it new, contact the garage you bought it from, and they should have the code on record. 

Even if you bought it second hand and you know the garage that it was bought new from, once you show them evidence of being the rightful owner, they should give you the code.


----------



## truthseeker (26 Apr 2011)

You can get it re-coded in a car radio shop - I had to do same many years back - but it was 30 quid then so god knows what it is now (maybe 12 years ago?).


----------



## Green (26 Apr 2011)

huskerdu said:


> You dont know the code to your radio, you entered the wrong code and you have locked it out. you need to get the code programmed into your radio when it was new. *You are not going to find this online.*


 
I have seen some website where if you give the serial number of the radio they give you the code...I'll post up an example..although this might be different to my situation where I'm locked out....


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Apr 2011)

Well, probably too late - but two places where you would be likely to find the code.

1.  Could be included on a plastic card in the car manual pack.
2. I found one some years ago on a ford i had - on a sticker on the side of the radio ...you would have to take the rad out to check this obviously...

Good luck with it.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Apr 2011)

YOBR said:


> I have seen some website where if you give the serial number of the radio they give you the code...I'll post up an example..although this might be different to my situation where I'm locked out....



I thought it was supposed to be a security code. Its not offering much security if the code can be downloaded. 

Maybe someone can explain what the point of the code is, I'm confused.,


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Apr 2011)

huskerdu said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a security code. Its not offering much security if the code can be downloaded.
> 
> Maybe someone can explain what the point of the code is, I'm confused.,


It is a security code - but these can be got around.  In any event, I don't see the point of such a code in most cases - as unless you have a top of the line stereo from Ford, its unnecessary...


----------



## truthseeker (27 Apr 2011)

huskerdu said:


> Maybe someone can explain what the point of the code is, I'm confused.,


 
I think its a throwback to the days when car radio theft was more common. If the radio got disconnected from the battery you needed the code to get it going again. So the thieves would end up with a radio that needed the correct code or to be recoded.

These days its likely people leave expensive stuff in cars like sat navs, ipods, designer sunglasses, etc.. The days of car radio theft of any old radio are much diminished. But the coding remains and its a right pain in situations like the OP is experiencing.


----------



## liaconn (27 Apr 2011)

Just ring the garage where you bought it and they will give you the code. It happened to me and even though the car was several years old they still had it on record.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I think its a throwback to the days when car radio theft was more common. If the radio got disconnected from the battery you needed the code to get it going again. So the thieves would end up with a radio that needed the correct code or to be recoded.



That was always my understanding. But this is only useful, if it is hard for a thief to get the code. If it is possible to get the code  on the internet, its fairly useless.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Apr 2011)

huskerdu said:


> That was always my understanding. But this is only useful, if it is hard for a thief to get the code. If it is possible to get the code on the internet, its fairly useless.


 
The internet wasnt around in the days when coding radios began so it would appear that the coding technology has become useless as a result of the information superhighway.


----------



## Frank (27 Apr 2011)

I managed to unlock a ford radio with info from google.

I had the correct security code.

Someone had eentered this wrong a few times.

The unlock was something like 

Ignition off 
Hold the 6
Ignition on keep holding the 6 button.

Maybe not 100% correct but very much as simple as this.

Had a similiar issue with an Opel vectra and similiar way to sort it.

Get the radio model and get onto google.
No need to go to a shop or garage.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2011)

Frank said:


> I managed to unlock a ford radio with info from google.
> 
> I had the correct security code.
> 
> ...



The instructiosn to unlock can be found in the manual for the car, its getting the security code that is the issue.


----------



## Frank (29 Apr 2011)

You can get the security code from ford dealers.

Take out the radio get the serial no. and the model 
Give them the info.

I managed to get this over the phone for one of the work vans.

The radio manual won't explain how to get over the problem of the radio being locked after someone has put in the wrong code too many times.

But there is a way for all the ones I have come accross so far.

One was a mates car. The other was a loaner from the garage we use in work.

The amount of driving and hate of a lack of a radio motivated the effort on the second one.


----------



## SISSOKO (6 May 2011)

underside of the ashtray have a look..............
Thats where i got mine ford mondeo.......


----------

